# Impossible de mettre mes photos sur l'Ipod Nano 4G



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à Toutes et à Tous ,

Je possède un Ipod Nano 4G et je n'arrive pas à mettre mes photos dedans.
Mes photos sont dans un répertoire qui s'appelle Ipod Photos, et j'aimerais les synchroniser pour les transférer, comment faire.
Pouvez vous me donner le mode opératoire, je vous remercie.
Je possède un Pc sous Windows avec XP Pro Pack 3.

Je vous souhaite un Joyeux Noël.


----------



## DeepDark (25 Décembre 2008)

Avec iTunes 

Voir le guide de l'utilisateur, page 54 pour plus de détails


----------

